# Forum account - newer Top Level Domains (email address)



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Please could you add support for the newer generic Top Level Domains such as .digital or .app

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_I ... el_domains

It says that my email address is invalid when I attempt to change it on the account settings of this forum,

Thanks


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey there,

Could you clarify this - are you asking us to edit the wiki page (link you provided) to add info to it because it tells you your email is invalid when you try to change this yourself?

OR

Are you asking us about allowing links to sites with the domains such as .app or .digital to be compatible on our site? Let us know which you were referring to and we'll go from there.

Thank you,
Natalie


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What's your email domain?

We have a number of domains that have given us problems with spammers in the past. Many of them are free anonymous disposable emails which spammers use to set up a forum account and post spam but some are more mainstream like Gmail and GMX due to past problems.

If a domain is blocked we can allow any specific email by request - send a PM with the email and it can be added to a white list so you can use it or we can set you up with it.


----------



## mattb5906 (May 29, 2016)

Sorry for the confusion.

I mean could you change the email address field verification settings on the TT forum under the User Control Panel so that email addresses that are part of one of the newer stlye gTLDs are allowed for account/profiles. For example to allow [email protected] or [email protected], and not just the standard .com, .co.uk, .org etc.
Would be great if you can change this 

Or for full compatibility (but probably not worth the effort): https://stackoverflow.com/questions/204 ... il-address


----------

